# INTENSE Socom für Freundin



## Hardyhard (26. März 2010)

Hey will meiner Freundin ein Socom aufbauen! Sie ist ca. 165 cm klein! Würdet ihr auf jeden Fall zu Rahmengröße S tendieren?

Gibt es irgendwelche Einwände gegen ein Socom? Ich persönlich halte es für sehr gut geeignet, da es so leicht aufzubauen ist!


----------



## Paolo (26. März 2010)

Wenn es XS geben würde dann sogar das. So klein wie möglich bei 165cm.
Und warum ist ein Socom so leicht aufzubauen? Sind andere Bikes denn etwa schwerer aufzubauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardyhard (26. März 2010)

Is ja wohl logisch das schwere Bikes auch schwerer aufzubauen sind.
Nachdem ich die Festplatte von meinem Laptop mit 100 Gb Filmen vollgeklatscht habe war es auch ein halbes Kilo schwerer du Scherzkeks !


----------



## stylehead (27. März 2010)

Definitiv Rahmen in S. Meine Freundin ist knapp 1,70m und fährt ihr SS auch in S, und das passt sehr gut.
Was ist die Gute denn bisher gefahren?


----------



## Hardyhard (27. März 2010)

Wird ihr erstes Dh bIke-sie fängt erst an !


----------



## stylehead (27. März 2010)

Schön! 
Also ich würde definitiv zu S raten, das Socom ist in S ja ein paar mm länger als das SS.
Ist sie überhaupt schonmal auf so einem Fahrrad gefahren? Meine Freundin hat letztes Jahr angefangen, ist die Saison mal ein Socom in S gefahren und fand den "vielen" Federweg eher unangenehm...


----------



## fatcrobat (27. März 2010)

meine frau bekommt ein V10 sie is ein socom mal probe gerollert und war ihr zu lang in S und zu hoch sie ist übrigens 175 cm der hohe einstieg war auch nicht so ihre sache


----------



## neikless (28. März 2010)

die meisten mädels kommen, da in der regel kleiner und vor allem leichter,
sehr gut mit kleinen rahmen zurecht dazu reicht oft deutlich weniger federweg

also ich denke s passt auf jeden fall aber vielleicht reicht auch ein SS  (schön tief)
oder taugt ihr sogar noch besser / lässt sich noch leichter aubauen.

CRC bietet die "alten" SS zu fairen preisen an SOCOMs auch ... dazu ist im gebrauchtmarkt immer was zu finden !


----------



## Hardyhard (28. März 2010)

Meinste nicht dass 165mm FW im Heck n bisschen sehr wenig ist ?? Wenn ich da z.B. an Bad Wildbad denke ! Und gerade bei den Sprüngen ist man als Anfänger doch froh über etwas mehr reserven?!


----------



## stylehead (28. März 2010)

Bei den Tempi die deine Freundin am Anfang geht, reichen die 160mm dicke. 200mm wird sie kaum vernünftig nutzen, stimm ihr lieber die 160mm gut ab.

Und wie von Neikless schon gesagt, hat das SS in Small geotechnisch noch ein paar nette Nebeneffekte (kürzeres Sitzrohr, kürzeres Oberrohr, geringere Überstandshöhe, weniger Gewicht,...)


----------



## neikless (28. März 2010)

... wenn du deine freundin als anfänger(in) nach wildbad schickst ist sie bald deine ex
oder fährt auf jeden fall nie wieder mit dir rad 

ich denke das eine frau mit geringeren gewicht und körpergröße
deutlich mehr vorteile durch ein agiles leichtes tiefes bike bekommt
als durch reine oder ungenutze federwegsreserven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardyhard (28. März 2010)

Jo soll ich die ganze Saison mit der in Winterberg rumeiern.
Aller Anfang ist schwer Kollege und ausserdem kenn ich meine Freundin gut genug um zu wissen dass sie eine Strecke wie Wildbad nicht im geringsten abschrecken würde- im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Warmduschern hier im Forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neikless (28. März 2010)

du bist ja auch knallhart , hau rein !
stelle nie fragen wenn du die antworten schlecht verträgst 
hab ja nur laut gedacht ... du kannst tun was du/sie/ihr möchtet ... hauptsache 
es macht ihr spass !


----------



## Hardyhard (29. März 2010)

Sorry, ich wollte dich nicht angreifen.
Ich habe nur kurzzeitig vergessen wozu so ein Forum gut ist!


----------



## neikless (29. März 2010)

ride on !


----------



## iRider (29. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ich denke das eine frau mit geringeren gewicht und körpergröße
> deutlich mehr vorteile durch ein agiles leichtes tiefes bike bekommt
> als durch reine oder ungenutze federwegsreserven



Ist das nicht streckenabhängig? Wenn die Strecke ein Big Bike erfordert dann ist es egal wie schwer/welchen Geschlechts die Person darauf ist.
BTW: Gewicht ist kein Argument denn das Socom und der SS-Rahmen geben sich gewichtstechnisch kaum was. Alles was man beim Gewicht rausholt ist durch Anbauteile.
Das einzige Argument das Du hast ist die Überstandshöhe, allerdings kann das tiefe Tretlager beim SS in Kurven bei einem unerfahreren Fahrer zu Problemen führen.


----------



## neikless (29. März 2010)

... war ja nur ein allg. theoretischer Ansatz  
ein ss kannst du aber schon deutlich unter 16 kg aufbauen
ein socom sinnvoll sicher ca. 2 kg schwerer 
ganz nach den vorlieben der holden sind eben zwei paar schuhe ... ohweia Frauen und Schuhe 

sage ja auch nicht das er kein socom aufbauen sollte , wäre nur eine alternative (in klein)

das socom ist ein hammer bike !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardyhard (29. März 2010)

Um nicht zu verachten dass da auch finanzielle Gründe eine Rolle spielen. So mancher User hier im Forum wechselt das Bike ja öfter als die Unterhose! 

Klar wäre ein Bike mit weniger FW für den Anfang sinnvoller-Problem is nur dass ich/wir einfach nicht die Kohle haben nach 1-2 Jahren schon wieder Geld für nen neuen Rahmen auszugeben!


----------



## neikless (29. März 2010)

... nach 2 Jahren sollte man die Unterhose schon mehrfach gewechselt haben 
hast natürlich Recht !!!


----------



## Hardyhard (29. März 2010)

Passt scho....wird dann auf links gedreht !


----------



## iRider (29. März 2010)

Hardyhard schrieb:


> Um nicht zu verachten dass da auch finanzielle Gründe eine Rolle spielen.



Lass sie bloss mal nicht hören dass Du an ihr sparen willst! 



Hardyhard schrieb:


> Klar wäre ein Bike mit weniger FW für den Anfang sinnvoller-Problem is nur dass ich/wir einfach nicht die Kohle haben nach 1-2 Jahren schon wieder Geld für nen neuen Rahmen auszugeben!



Wieso soll es dann ein Intense sein? Wieso nicht am Anfang was mit weniger Federweg und günstiger und dann später ein "richtiges" High-End Bike?
K.A. auf was für einem Level Deine Freundin fährt, aber der Rahmen des Socoms ist nicht gerade "sturzfest", will heissen dellert schon leichter als ein etwas schwereres Gerät.


----------



## swabian (29. März 2010)

Oder Du kaufst ein Socom in der Größe welches auch Du selber fahren kannst, falls Deine Freundin die Lust in Wildbad verliert

P.S. ich würde mir auch mal etwas Günstiges für den Anfang aufbauen, wenn Deine Freundin dann Spaß am Fahren hat und weiß mit was sie sich wohlfühlt
(tiefer Einstieg.....) dann kannste richtig setzten- vielleicht möchte sie ja auch ein wendiges slopestyleähnliches Bike (mein kleiner Neffe, auch mehr oder weniger Anfänger fährt am liebsten mit meinem Commencal mini DH und lässt die Downhiller in der Ecke stehen)


----------



## Hardyhard (29. März 2010)

Fragen über Fragen ! Deshalb hab ich einfach mal nen Post reingestellt ! 
Muss natürlich nicht unbedingt ein Intense bzw. ein Socom werden, aber ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht wer billig kauft , kauft 2 mal.
Kriterien für den Aufbau des Bikes sind: Geringes Gewicht um die 16 kg und so 200mm FW, bzw. voll DH-tauglich.

Das Tues DH von YT Industries steht auch noch im Raum-wegen des unschlagbaren Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses (mal aufs Gewicht geschissen) .


----------



## fatcrobat (29. März 2010)

meine frau hat noch ei demo 9  zum verkauf das war auch schon 2 mal in  whistler winterberg bischofsmais und hometrails also ihr hats getaugt aber naja was wer denn mit nem M3 in S


----------



## iRider (30. März 2010)

Hardyhard schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen ! Deshalb hab ich einfach mal nen Post reingestellt !
> Muss natürlich nicht unbedingt ein Intense bzw. ein Socom werden, aber ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht wer billig kauft , kauft 2 mal.
> Kriterien für den Aufbau des Bikes sind: Geringes Gewicht um die 16 kg und so 200mm FW, bzw. voll DH-tauglich.
> 
> Das Tues DH von YT Industries steht auch noch im Raum-wegen des unschlagbaren Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses (mal aufs Gewicht geschissen) .



Du hast schon recht mit dem 2-mal kaufen. Allerdings ist das Wichtigste dass die Geometrie und Grösse passt. Deshalb finde ich es gerade bei Leuten mit weniger Erfahrung wichtig dass sie die Bikes mal proberollen können, am Besten im Gelände. Manche Fahrer und Bikes passen einfach nicht zusammen. Also wenn sie die Chance hat Bikes im Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis zu testen würde ich das umbedingt machen. Gerade die sehr flachen Geos die im Moment cool sind bereiten weniger erfahrenen Fahrern mehr Probleme als dass sie helfen würden. Deshalb ist das Socom von der Geo her schon mal keine schlechte Wahl da es nicht so extrem ist.

Noch was: 16 kg, 200 mm Federweg und günstig geht glaube ich nicht. Ein Socom mit einem günstigen und haltbaren Aufbau wird so um die 17-18 kg liegen.
Hast Du schon mal das neue Giant Glory angeschaut? Sehr leichter Rahmen, nicht zu extreme Geo.


----------



## Hardyhard (30. März 2010)

16 Kg und 200 mm Fw gehen auf jeden Fall auch günstig. Ich habe nur vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich den Aufbau mit gebrauchten Teilen plane. Alte Boxxer WC, Formula The One, etc. ...... Die Gebrauchtmarktpreise sind ja echt geschenkt und ich habe mit den Teilen hier ausm Markt und der Bucht immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht !


----------



## ms06-rider (30. März 2010)

Kann dir nur was zum Tues sagen  
Gewicht ist besc...., 18,5 wenn leichtere Schläuche rein machst, aber mit 1kg Reifen, Größe könnte passen, denk aber dass es halt grade wegem Gewicht vielleicht s Falsche sein kann, könnte ihr aber ne Probefahrt anbieten  Werd vielleicht diese Woche wenn s "schön" Wetter hat, oder nächste Woche ab Donnerstag wenn s Wetter net allzu schlecht ist in Wildbad sein und bin samt Bike ab nächsten Mittwoch wieder in Karlsruhe.  Also falls Sie mal Probe fahren will -> Pm
Und 16 kg gehen net günstig, schon zweimal nicht mit gescheiten Reifen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (31. März 2010)

Hardyhard schrieb:


> 16 Kg und 200 mm Fw gehen auf jeden Fall auch günstig. Ich habe nur vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich den Aufbau mit gebrauchten Teilen plane. Alte Boxxer WC, Formula The One, etc. ...... Die Gebrauchtmarktpreise sind ja echt geschenkt und ich habe mit den Teilen hier ausm Markt und der Bucht immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht !



Kommt darauf an wie Du "günstig" definierst. 
Aber ein Socom mit Stahlfeder auf dem Dämpfer und 2-ply Reifen wirst Du nicht "günstig" unter 16 kg bekommen, eher so knappe 17. Ich fahre eins, also weiss ich wovon ich rede. Und glaube nicht die ganzen Gewichte von den Traumtänzern auf Pinkbike usw.! 2.35 Maxxis 1-ply sind nun mal keine DH-Reifen, und Maxxlite 380 erst recht nicht!


----------



## Hardyhard (31. März 2010)

Danke aber ich weiss auch wovon ich rede.....zur Definition: Eine Boxxer WC von 08 oder 09 für 450 Tacken finde ich auf jeden Fall günstig !
Ich habe mein M6 auch "relativ" günstig unter 18 Kg aufbauen können und so ein Socom ist ja n guten Tick leichter zumal es ein S werden soll! Und von unter 16 Kg war ja auch nie die Rede !!!Aber so um die 16,5 sind auf jeden drin ! Sobald die Kiste hier steht wird natürlich Partliste und Foto online gehen ! 

Und wie ich bereits erwähnte soll es VOLL DH TAUGLICH SEIN- da verstehen sich ja 2-Ply von selbst. An den Schläuchen spare ich dann aber auch wieder. Ich wiege mit Gear 95 Kg und bin letzte Saison mit Schwalbe AV13F ohne Platten durchgekommen-sie wird dann irgendeinen ultralight Kram bekommen.
 Wieso eig. mit Stahlfeder aufm Dämpfer ? Schliesst Titan einen günstigen Aufbau aus ? NEIN-wozu gibt es einen gebrauchtmarkt.Und wenn ich mal überlege was ich vor ein paar Jahren noch für den ganzen Kram ausgegeben habe ist es allemal günstig.

Jetzt habt ihr echt meinen Ehrgeiz geweckt- ich werde die Partliste noch um eine Preisliste erweitern müssen!!!


----------



## gabs (1. April 2010)

Hardyhard schrieb:


> wer billig kauft , kauft 2 mal.



kaufst du dir einen ferrari, anstatt 2 normale autos, indem su sagst dass der ferrari hält länger.. (..da der teurer ist)?!

kauf dir was du willst, aber es gibt einige gute marken, die billiger sind und nicht weniger lang halten als ein intense...

zum dh. lernen, wäre mir zudem ein intense zu schade

sie wär damit aber sicher auch zufrieden


----------



## spikychris (20. April 2010)

also ein Socom als Erstbike ist eine sehr sehr schlechte Idee. Dat Teil hat Pappwände. Wie oft verkackt man mal ne Landung.. gerade am Anfang. Man muss sich ja erstmal ran tasten, merken "ah ok, jetzt wars doch zu langsam".. usw. Ist ja vollkommen klar und normal. Das macht ein Socom auf keinen Fall all zu lange mit.
Hatte schon das ein oder andere mal nach ner verkackten Landung angst um den Rahmen. Aber bis jetzt hält er. Mich hats aber seit ich ihn hab auch noch nicht wirklich richtig verrissen.


----------



## Hopi (20. April 2010)

Ich würde vielleicht auch einen günstigeren Rahmen anstreben, gerade in Wildbad geht das unfreiwillige absteigen nur selten ohne Schäden ab. Und wenn sie die ganze Zeit nur an das teure Bike denkt, wird sie nicht umbedingt entspannter dadurch.


----------

